# Interesting Electric water pump



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was poking around my favorite chinese shopping site and came across this little device.










There's a description and a video on the eBay listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Microcosm-M...er-feed-pump-FREE-shipping-Gift-/161095081574


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, That looks like it would be more powerful and reliable than the Regner I have in my water car. That one is pretty unreliable. I think I will order one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Id be interested to see how that works. Personally I'd just put a better servo on the Regner. Its the nylon gear that always is the issue. The large ram also seems like it will be a bear to operate under actual boiler pressures. 

Id use this 

http://hitecrcd.com/products/servos...e-high-torque-analog-waterproof-servo/product

And dump the whole thing in the water bath with the fuel tank. haha


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using the large bore on my Regner pump driven by a Hitek HS-81MG metal gear servo in my scratch-built tram for years. It manages to keep up with the vertical boiler. My only issue has been priming, which once solved at the start, has a continuous flow without issue. But, the one Pete discovered has peaked my interest, especially it's size and fittings.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> Id be interested to see how that works. Personally I'd just put a better servo on the Regner. Its the nylon gear that always is the issue. The large ram also seems like it will be a bear to operate under actual boiler pressures.
> 
> Id use this
> 
> ...


You would have to either hack that servo or buy one that's 360 degree rotation. The servo you linked to is a sealed case so it can't be hacked. Just a feeling mind you but it would seem a water bath is out. haha


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me the design principle is the real value here - though it seems like it's one of those slap your forehead moments. A motor bracket with a right angle piece to mount a servo. It all frees one from the need for an axle and, from what I not found, all eccentrics have to be custom made. It doesn't look like that electric motor has the heft versus our boiler pressures so there would have to be a bigger electric motor or use a high torque 360 degree servo. Which would mean a larger so you're driven inextricably to making your own bracket. 

Alternatively this vendor has what looks like an alternative solution (below) that would solve the motor problem. It's just not exactly to scale so you'd want to hide it in a trailing car along with a supply of water. 

Horizontal Steam Engine For Microcosm-Q4-Fully assembled. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Horizontal-Steam-Engine-For-Microcosm-Q4-Fully-assembled/251797511031?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D34293%26meid%3D8431e4c36a3448d1868f9edf187af7ea%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D161095081574


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> You would have to either hack that servo or buy one that's 360 degree rotation. The servo you linked to is a sealed case so it can't be hacked. Just a feeling mind you but it would seem a water bath is out. haha


I enquired on it. Its s sealed case with an Oring seal. Gears are accessible for replacement as their standard servos.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered the one Pete shows. The specs say it will pump into 85 psi at 5 volts. I'll let you know how it does after installing it in the water car behind my Mason Bogie. By the way, the Regner keeps up with the Bogie with the small ram when it works.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I've written to the electric pump maker and forwarded llinks to the German forum threads on making a steam driven pump. 

His question is; If they made a steam driven water pump (like Regners) how much interest and quantity might sell? Assuming a reasonable price (?)

Video of Regners pump:


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got this From him:

"Steam water pump in testing, it is expected to begin selling next year

Jin"

Have asked for estimate/range of pricing.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> I've written to the electric pump maker and forwarded llinks to the German forum threads on making a steam driven pump.
> 
> His question is; If they made a steam driven water pump (like Regners) how much interest and quantity might sell? Assuming a reasonable price (?)


Chris,
I'm not sure we're all talking about the same Regner pump. Your video and photo show steam-driven pumps. The only one I know about is the servo-driven pump:


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Chris,
> I'm not sure we're all talking about the same Regner pump. Your video and photo show steam-driven pumps. The only one I know about is the servo-driven pump:


Pete;
The pump in the video is Regner's, Steam Driven Water Pump.

Link to Regner's catalog, page 30.
Katalog 2014/2015 - http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/index.php


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

placitassteam: I had to use the larger Regner bore to keep up with my Mason. It has no problem pumping into the pressurized boiler. The gas tank holds about 45 minutes of gas with the water in the trailing car the boiler is still full.
weaverc: to solve the vapor lock, I just loosen the large nut on the pump till the water flows down to the pump, tighten it again and the pump takes over after that.
I also use the battery in the trailing car to power the receiver and servos in the locomotive. LG


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The Regner I'm using looks like the photo above. The crank on it broke and I replaced it. Then the piston gland got stuck and had to be loosened, greased and retightened, then the check valves got stuck and wouldn't operate. The last time I used it the motor would run but no water would come out. I haven't taken it apart to determine the cause of this problem.
That steam powered pump looks pretty neat but I imagine it is not going to be inexpensive.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Placitassteam, sorry you are having so many issues with it, things I should look out for. My concerns about steam driven pumps is just how much does it draw down from the actual running of the locomotive in pressure and running time, and I'm referring to our smaller loco's. I guess with a larger loco like the K4 it may be OK or even better yet with a coal fired loco. On my K4 I also use steam from the boiler to heat the tender water and ultimately the gas, but that is minuscule compared to what a steam pump would use I'm sure. Very interesting topic. LG


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

placitassteam said:


> The Regner I'm using looks like the photo above. The crank on it broke and I replaced it. Then the piston gland got stuck and had to be loosened, greased and retightened, then the check valves got stuck and wouldn't operate. The last time I used it the motor would run but no water would come out. I haven't taken it apart to determine the cause of this problem.
> That steam powered pump looks pretty neat but I imagine it is not going to be inexpensive.


Winn the Regner steam pump runs about 800.00 with all the parts you need. Nope not cheap at all. But that sound it great. Its only about 2.25" tall and 5/8" OD so it is pretty small but even in 20/3 scale too large even for a K28! It does look wonderful on a Fairymead but I've not gone further than placing it on the running board to see.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

*some info about "Dampfspeisepumpe"*

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=7545


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you could always build this kind of water pump:









Check out this thread...
http://www.schienendampf.com/344872...-etc-f28/speisepumpe-a-la-wolfgang-t2761.html


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

But this is the thread I was looking for when I saw Wolfgang's new style pump pictured above. It's got a lot of info about the REGNER steam / water pump

http://www.schienendampf.com/344872...nks-etc-f28/regner-dampfspeisepumpe-t116.html


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> You would have to either hack that servo or buy one that's 360 degree rotation. The servo you linked to is a sealed case so it can't be hacked. Just a feeling mind you but it would seem a water bath is out. haha


I enquired on it. Its s sealed case with an Oring seal. Gears are accessible for replacement as their standard servos.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have received this pump that Pete found. 









I am sorry to report that it so far has proven to be quite a disappointment. The check valves seem to be almost totally inoperable as I can pump water through them in either direction using a Goodall pump. When running the pump merely pushes the water back and forth in the tubing. I may try a few other things to get it working before attempting to get my money back.


----------

